# My first build.



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 6, 2015)

This is my first all out from scratch build, it is a 40 0r 41 Schwinn, with period parts and some not so period parts! In my next build I want to get closer to an overall look of the transition from early 30's bikes to early 40's prewar look. There aspects of both eras in design I like. Thank you for the site and for all the readers!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 6, 2015)

very nice! welcome to the cabe! love the sprocket reflector combo, stealing the idea...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 6, 2015)

It can double as night time ninja star if needed!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 6, 2015)

bikedudeomaha said:


> very nice! welcome to the cabe! love the sprocket reflector combo, stealing the idea...



that is a great idea! nice bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2015)

I applaud you, great looking bike you have there. Rob.


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice job, well thought out & executed. Very subtle, it draws you in. I too, will be stealing that sprocket/ reflector idea.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice clean build-very understated but the classic lines and flat paint really make this pop! Congrats!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice looking bike. Did you redo the seat yourself? It looks great.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks. Actually the seat leather was the only thing I did not do, I redid the under carriage. I learned to lace a wheel! I ride it everyday, at least once! Cheers!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice composition.  Wish I had an eye like that.


----------



## Barto (Aug 22, 2015)

This is your 1st?   Nice........... rack looks cool without fenders.  Nice touch with the sprocket and reflector. ...great detail.

Bart


----------

